# Centreville,VA - Pretreater/ liquid deicer



## crawla (Oct 11, 2009)

1200 gallon brine pretreat sprayers for sale. Comes with controllers and all wiring. Set up with a 3 lane boom and gas pumps with GPS. Both are mounted on stands to self load. New each sprayer was over $15,000. I have 2 available, $8,000.00 each or $14,000 for both.


----------

